# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  June villa gathering

## MartinS

Im thinking June 3rd, 5:30 to 7:30. 

Villa EMM, which should be easy to find but I can guide you if needed. Bring some wine, I'll have treats. No, there will not be pole dancing. I'm staying in a respectable part of town. Those that were "scarred for life" at last years event are encouraged to make an appearance. 

As usual, at 7:30 I'm throwing everybody out. But that rule can change. Depends on the rum. 

Everyone is invited to stop by. Yes, even you newbi's...... 

Please post here or send me a PM so I can plan accordingly.

----------


## Toni

> Bring some wine, I'll have treats.



Aerosol cheese?

Count us in... We'll be travel weary but we're looking forward to seeing everyone.

----------


## Rosita

can I come too?  :tongue:

----------


## cec1

I know it would be fun, Martin . . . wish that I were going to be on the island and could join you!

----------


## amyb

My thought too. Sadly, we are not on island this June. Have fun all who can get there.

----------


## PIRATE40

Kathie and I will be there.....Will bring plenty of Champagne because Rosita Will be there.........PM me if I can help with anything.....

----------


## lloyd

We're in!

----------


## elgreaux

I'll be off island but will ask Rosemond to represent this branch of the Gréaux family...

----------


## MartinS

Date change,,,, June 4th........

----------


## Eddie

Wish I could go...

----------


## Eddie

June 4th will be my knee's 5th birthday. I still remember Skyping the office.

----------


## JEK

> June 4th will be my knee's 5th birthday. I still remember Skyping the office.



I remember too

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/sho...l=1#post573691

----------


## cassidain

> I'll be off island but will ask Rosemond to represent this branch of the Gréaux family...



Glad you got the accent right this time.  :Wink-slap:

----------


## Blooming Magnolia

Martin    Would you please give me directions to   villa EMM?  Betty--known as Blooming Magnolia

----------


## MartinS

Betty,,,,,, I am personally going to meet with you and show you the villa pre-gathering..... The thought of you missing the party, makes me shutter! .............. We had such a nice time at your place last year, I am ordering up dancing girls just for you !

----------


## stbartshopper

We will not be there in June but will toss down a couple of Le Ti Punches in celebration of your event.

----------


## Blooming Magnolia

Can't wait.  Should we bring the pole?

----------


## GramChop

> Betty,,,,,, I am personally going to meet with you and show you the villa pre-gathering..... The thought of you missing the party, makes me shutter! .............. We had such a nice time at your place last year, *I am ordering up dancing girls just for you* !



Is THAT why you called me?   :cool:

----------


## phil62

Actually, I think that ship has sailed.

Phil

----------


## GramChop

Bite me, Big Guy!   :Devil Laughing:

----------


## phil62

> Bite me, Big Guy!



 :Triumphant:

----------


## MartinS

Ladies ladies, please........... There is room for all!   But I did promise my villa owner we would piss off the neighbors...... Sorry, no pole this year............

now,,,, Grammy, you are most welcome,,,,, as a matter of fact, I think your little sitter will be there.......

----------


## txgirl

You know Lance and I will be there! :)  Can't wait to see you!

----------


## HydeParkOH

We're back for visit #6 and just in time!  Please count us in.
Andrew & Jennie

----------


## Eric G

Syd and I will be there: looking forward.

----------


## MartinS

Is this the good Eric?

----------


## MartinS

Okay,,,, sorry I have been busy,,,, 

My island cell is 0690 88 62 89 if you need directions.. Balloons at the driveway dead giveaway  .. Staying at EMM... Gathering on the 4th, 5:30 to 7:30 or so........ 

All welcome to stop in.

----------


## pghfred

Marcia and I would like to join you as long as our flights are on time on the 4th.

----------


## MartinS

You bet,,,,,,,

----------


## andynap

> Okay,,,, sorry I have been busy,,,, 
> 
> My island cell is 0690 88 62 89 if you need directions.. Balloons at the driveway dead giveaway  .. Staying at EMM... Gathering on the 4th, 5:30 to 7:30 or so........ 
> 
> All welcome to stop in.



I know where EMM is but won't be there. :)

----------


## MIke R

EMM sounds vaguely familiar to me..... :cool:

----------


## MIke R

> Is this the good Eric?




the bad one spelt his name differently....so you re safe from that weirdness

----------


## JEK

> I know where EMM is but won't be there. :)



We know where EMM is located but we won't be there.  HopSpeak.

----------


## MartinS

Andy, you are still invited.

----------


## NHDiane

> We know where EMM is located but we won't be there.  HopSpeak.



 :thumb up:   But, not enough words in that reply to be H.S. IMO

----------


## rc3175

We are leaving the 3rd, but would love to have a drink before then with you.  We could meet at the office ???

----------


## Eddie

> Is this the good Eric?



It doesn't matter. He comes with the good Syd.

----------


## MartinS

I made it to the island, so the gathering is on !

----------


## MartinS

You know it,,, call my cell or just see you there... Look for the old troll with the pretty blond girl....

----------


## Eric G

> the bad one spelt his name differently....so you re safe from that weirdness



Sounds like I'm one letter off from being shown the door!
(Martin shared the story with me: quite creepy)

----------


## Eric G

> It doesn't matter. He comes with the good Syd.



Nicely executed

----------


## MIke R

> Sounds like I'm one letter off from being shown the door!
> (Martin shared the story with me: quite creepy)




beyond creepy......

but he s gone now......

----------


## Eddie

> Nicely executed



Didn't your invitation come addressed to "Syd and Guest"?  :evil:

----------


## Sydney

> It doesn't matter. He comes with the good Syd.



 :Embarrassment: 
We sure will miss you, Eddie!!!!

----------


## Eddie

I'll miss being there, this year. It's especially hard when I read about friends starting the June invasion. I still haven't finished printing the photos from last year, though, and need to concentrate on photo sales.

----------


## Eric G

> Didn't your invitation come addressed to "Syd and Guest"?



Wouldn't be the first time

----------


## PIRATE40

Never mind.....

----------


## Eric G

> Never mind.....



:) :thumb up:

----------


## didier

see you on the 4th!

----------


## MartinS

The pole was delivered. I didn't order this but it came with the pole, the girl said not to worry, they are professionals....

----------

